# The Power Of Now! Enlightenment!!!!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi there,
I was wondering If anybody else has read the power of now! I know somebody has because I owe somebody alot since somebody here told me about it on this very forum!

If anybody here has ever felt a hole inside them, that no matter what they buy or do it never seems to fulfil it and that sometimes you feel in yourself the world is there, you are just drifting along and sometimes you get "glimspes" when you feel truely awake then this book is for you! 

Its about being more concious and not being controlled by your mind but you controlling your mind. I've put it in this forum as it relates to spiritual and religious teaching. In there are link with this, because it seems to be related to ideas in most Martial Arts (the deeper side that is) and in Buddhism. Sort of a spiritual enlightenment?

Anybody else here read it? Anybody else here believe in enlightenment?

Regards


----------



## rutherford (Apr 14, 2005)

I've recommended the book on this forum before.  Eckhart Tolle is a great teacher, and I found a lot of his word / phrase choices to be very powerful.  

Have you listened to any of his lectures from Sounds True?  Good stuff.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 14, 2005)

You have!!!! Where can I get them????

Regards


----------



## rutherford (Apr 15, 2005)

Amazon, your local new age store, etc.

He's a fairly famous speaker.  Should be easy to find.


----------

